# Intelligente Fernwartung auf dem Automatisierungstreff



## WachMark (23 März 2010)

Erleben Sie die weltweit erprobte Fernwartungslösung eWON & Talk2M live auf dem Automatisierungstreff vom 23.-25.März 2010 in Böblingen.


Lassen Sie sich von der Einfachheit der Internetfernwartung begeistern.


Unsere Kollegen vor Ort zeigen Ihnen gerne persönlich alle Funktionen die eine sichere und einfache Fernwartung benötigt:


Tag Polling: Ohne Eingriffe in das SPS Programm lesen Sie Ihre vorhanden Werte aus um z.B. eine Störmeldung abzusetzen oder die Prozessdaten mitzuloggen.
 

I/O Server: Lassen Sie sich die integrierten Treiber (S5, S7-200, S7-300, S7-1200, Allen Bradley, Schneider, Hitachi, Mitsubishi, ...) zur SPS Anbindung zeigen


OpenVPN: Durch die integrierte VPN Schnittstelle können Sie eigene VPN Verbindungen aufbauen oder auf das bewährte Talk2M setzen.


Talk2M: Der Verbindungsdienst zum schnellen Verbinden Ihrer Applikation mit Ihrem Fernwartungs PC übers Internet.


BASIC: Durch den integrierten BASIC Interpreter können Sie die Funktionen des Gerätes nach Belieben mit der Programmiersprache BASIC erweitern.
 




​
Wir freuen uns auf Ihren Besuch!


----------

